# Voice Changer?



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Anyone have some good recommendations for a (not overly expensive) voice changer? Software on the PC would work fine; hardware is okay if I can hook it up to a sound system. I'd like to experiment with changing my voice into something slightly deeper and mechanical. Most of all though, I'd like for other people to be able to man the microphone and not sound like someone's little kid or grandmother.


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

look around for a used digitech vocal 300 effects unit, I see them on Craigslist for under $100 often.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe Audacity has a pitch shifter feature. The program is free and can be used to record and edit sound. A lot of folks here have mentioned using it.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Rich B said:


> look around for a used digitech vocal 300 effects unit, I see them on Craigslist for under $100 often.


I'll keep an eye out. Might be a little high-end for my purposes, but if I can find one for the right price, it looks solid.



RoxyBlue said:


> I believe Audacity has a pitch shifter feature. The program is free and can be used to record and edit sound. A lot of folks here have mentioned using it.


I use Audacity for mixing. It doesn't do live changes though, just recordings. I need a puppet voice for real-time interactions.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

What about the Velleman Voice Changer Kit?


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

That looks intriguing, especially the price. Have you used it before?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's an inexpensive one similar to those you usually find in the Halloween stores this time of year:

http://www.scientificsonline.com/review/product/list/id/6163/

More of a toy, but kids would love it


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

austenandrews said:


> That looks intriguing, especially the price. Have you used it before?


I built one last year and it worked great as it comes, but I wanted to replace the mic. with a jack so I could run other audio through it and it didn't get it to work that way. There were some voltage differences of a ground problem or something else that I didn't have time to figure out so I decided to use audacity since it didn't really need to be a realtime conversion.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah, that's the problem with kits, I know next to nothing about electronics. I think I'll hit some stores to see if the toy ones might suffice. If not, I'll revisit the kit. Or I could track down one of the pricier ones Rich mentioned, then sell it after Halloween. Hmm.


----------

